# What do you want in a Pin nock?



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I am going to using pins for the first time, and I have some questions.
1.) Do you want a nock that is durable?
2.) Do you want a nock that breaks at any opposition arrow contact?
3.) What is the best way to be assured your not getting ready to release on a broken nock?
4.) Do pins bushing need any type of adhesive, or should you leave them loose for easy replacement if the pin get tweaked?
5.) Which Pin Nock do you use and why?


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

I like the regular GT pin nocks. If they get hit they fly off. Heavy Duty nocks will sometimes just crack and not fly off letting you shoot cracked nock. I put my pin nocks in with a wal-mart bag. Just put the bag around the bushing and pus it in the shaft and trim off the excess. This makes for easy removal if they get damaged.


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

Which arrows did you end up going with?


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

bowhunter_va_28 said:


> Which arrows did you end up going with?


Victory VAP. They should be an upgrade from the LightSpeed 3D.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

gobblemg said:


> Heavy Duty nocks will sometimes just crack and not fly off letting you shoot cracked nock.


 That would be a concern for sure.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

I like GT pin nocks. They fit my string better....a little looser. I hate too tight. I put the adaptors in with cellophane.


----------



## jre4192 (Apr 25, 2005)

I loop completely under the arrow so regular pin nocks do not hold on the string well for me (the ears are 2 short). I love the Easton G pin nock. They arent cheap but my favorite pin nock by far.


----------



## avid3d (Jun 23, 2002)

i've been using bohning pin nocks (new re-designed) for a couple of years and like them a lot.


----------

